
Firefox Monitor - skolos
https://monitor.firefox.com/
======
miguelmota
How does it differ from the haveibeenpwned service?

[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

Both offer email alerts but Firefox Monitor said my old email was found in 11
data breaches while haveibeenpwned said 14.

~~~
ChrisRR
More services like this can't be a bad thing. If haveibeenpwned disappeared
tomorrow, we'd have no replacement

~~~
garaboncias2
"Breach data provided by Have I Been Pwned"

~~~
garaboncias2
but it is a good service, that it alert me when i want to navigate a site,
where data breach happened.

